# Mot de passe pour Restriction



## CarodeDakar (24 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à vous,

Je tente de m'abonner à une revue et on me demande d'aller dans l'onglet général, d'aller à Restrictions et de faire glisser à droite le commutateur.

Or, il y a par la suite une demande de mot de passe, qui n'est pas ceux que j'utilise depuis des années. J'ai dû l'oublier, bien sûr. Mais comme je suis rendue à 11 essais, il me demande de patienter toujours un peu plus (pour tenter un autre essai). 

Je me demande bien comment récupérer ce mot de passe...

Merci de votre aide!


Caroline


----------

